# 3 Mile Bridge June 9



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Got to the pier about 10:00pm on Friday.

Quickly caught two foot long black tip sharks.

Changed from live shrimp to Bull minnows.

It was a slight drizzle off and on till about 3:30am when the rain picked up somewhat.

We were sitting in the truck and all of a sudden one of the poles bent double.

Finally got it landed and it was a 35 inch red.

The wind and surf was so bad that we like never to have gotten the landing net under the fish.

There was something a little different about this one though.

A white trout had apparently eaten the bull minnow and the red had apparently eaten the trout.

But after a furious hard fight we got him up on the bridge.

It rained so hard after that we never lost another bait, even though we fished til 11:00am.

A stop off at Jerry's and then home.

Still a great day.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, sounds like the fish version of a turducken!


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Wow, sounds like the fish version of a turducken!


I used to sell those. It takes three shots to kill one.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, yeah! I'm sure it does!


----------

